# Separador de frecuencias



## alv (Jul 25, 2008)

hola a todos. tengo que tener en cuenta al hacerme mi sistema de varios speakers (2.1 o lo que sea) la adaptacion de impedancias?el sistema quiero enchufarlo a mi ordenador.
gracias y un saludo


----------



## ivo flores (Jul 25, 2008)

poner un filtro pasabajo para el sub  y nada pa los demas la verdad no se cuanta sea la frecuencia de corte espero que alguie mas pueda ayudarte


----------

